# calendrier Imac vers Ical?



## Ergomac (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
... Si je veux importer le calendrier créé depuis mon Ipad sur le Ical de mon Imac,
Vous connaissez la procédure?
Mille fois merci de me tuyauter !


----------



## bart63 (18 Janvier 2011)

salut moi aussi ca m'aiderais.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2011)

Lors de la synchro les calendriers ne synchronisent pas ?


----------



## bart63 (18 Janvier 2011)

ben moi j'ai voulu le faire avec mon iphone, basculer ical de l'iphone sur le mac et resultat celui de mon iphone est vide et l'imac aussi du coup j'ai plus rien


----------

